# Peanut Butter



## brooklynp221

I use to coat Brooklyn's pills in peanut butter before I gave them to her. The kids also use to give her a spoonful of it for 20 minutes of entertainment, but I just read an article about how bad it can be for your dog and can cause allergies. There are also a lot of treats out there that are peanut butter so I would be careful of those too. I haven't heard this before and just thought some of you might be as interested as me. Here is a link to the article:
eace:
peanut butter, dogs, itching, scratching, food allergies, scooting


----------



## Georgiapeach

I noticed the product placement in this article. I haven't noticed any problems feeding my dogs peanut butter - hopefully it'll stay that way!


----------



## 1605

brooklynp221 said:


> I use to coat Brooklyn's pills in peanut butter before I gave them to her. The kids also use to give her a spoonful of it for 20 minutes of entertainment, but I just read an article about how bad it can be for your dog and can cause allergies. There are also a lot of treats out there that are peanut butter so I would be careful of those too. I haven't heard this before and just thought some of you might be as interested as me. Here is a link to the article:
> eace:
> peanut butter, dogs, itching, scratching, food allergies, scooting


Like Georgiapeach I couldn't help but notice how that "allergy alert" was just a vehicle to advertise a whole bunch of products that may or may not be "good" for a dog.

I have yet to hear of any dog health issues related to peanut butter. And if it was such a health hazard, why are there all these dog products out there touting the fact they use real peanut butter?

Ah, the Internet.... caveat emptor....


----------



## RawPitbulls

I quit using peanut butter last week. It's empty calories, and my dogs dont need that.


----------



## 1605

RawPitbulls said:


> I quit using peanut butter last week. It's empty calories, and my dogs dont need that.


You may want to actually look at the nutritional analysis of peanut butter some time instead of posting knee-jerk reactions about "empty calories". Because peanuts, like a lot of legumes, are decent protein sources. Plus the fat is non-saturated.

Meanwhile, in the case of dogs, the flavour is good enough to be a training incentive. Peanut butter is also a good way to "hide" medications".

Frankly, I often wonder why you bother posting to a thread if you cannot add any useful information other than the fact that you don't like something.


----------



## Caty M

Saturated fats are healthy for dogs.... I wouldn't consider peanut butter HEALTHY for them (dogs don't need legumes or more omega 6s)... But the amount used probably won't make a difference anyway. If peanut butter makes up a sizeable amount of your dogs food intake you should reduce it but a small amount barring allergies is fine.


----------



## Felix

As with anything, a treat is just that. I know I would be pissed off if someone gave me a carrot every time I wanted doughnut, or a piece of cake or a cookie. Everything in moderation. I give my dog the 'empty' peanut butter container, and he REALLY cleans it for me  I eat a lot of peanut butter (a jar about twice a month) and I don't think that little would cause a problem. Just make up for it in other aspects of their life.


----------



## kathylcsw

I put peanut butter in my dogs Kongs 5 days a week and have never had an issue. I am with Felix in that I do give "species inappropriate" treats because they like them and it is such a miniscule part of their diet. They get fruit and rarely veggies and store bought treats.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog gets p-nut butter when it's time to trim his nails. the p-nut butter
is placed ina kong or on a plate. i use organic p-nut butter because it
doesn't have any sugar in it.


----------



## mewlittle

i have never had a problem with it.

I use peanut butter to give my dogs meds wen they need it is Smart balance peanut better safe or not? we just started buying smart balance peanut butter and i want to know for future prefernce for wen i have to give meds again


----------



## FBarnes

SubMariner said:


> You may want to actually look at the nutritional analysis of peanut butter some time instead of posting knee-jerk reactions about "empty calories". Because peanuts, like a lot of legumes, are decent protein sources. Plus the fat is non-saturated.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the case of dogs, the flavour is good enough to be a training incentive. Peanut butter is also a good way to "hide" medications".
> 
> Frankly, I often wonder why you bother posting to a thread if you cannot add any useful information other than the fact that you don't like something.


It's an opinion, and a statement. This whole thread is a bunch of opinions because the OP didn't ask a question. For people who believe dogs are carnivores, peanut butter IS empty calories because they don't need them. Most have sugar. Some have some pretty bad oils. ALot have salt added. And peanuts themselves - dogs don't need peanuts for nutrition. They can cause allergies. There are alot of reasons not to feed peanut butter, and no one should be criticized for saying so.


----------



## DaViking

FBarnes said:


> It's an opinion, and a statement. This whole thread is a bunch of opinions because the OP didn't ask a question. For people who believe dogs are carnivores, peanut butter IS empty calories because they don't need them. Most have sugar. Some have some pretty bad oils. ALot have salt added. And peanuts themselves - dogs don't need peanuts for nutrition. They can cause allergies. There are alot of reasons not to feed peanut butter, and no one should be criticized for saying so.


Don't needing them doesn't compute with empty, at least not for me. Not needing something have never moved anything forward. For canids there are pretty much nothing that is "empty calories" like we would use the term for humans. Canids are fantastic at distributing, making deposits and making withdrawals of energy if given the chance. The problem comes when all poochy sees is the backyard and is given a short walk when the owners can find time and energy. That being said, of all the peanut butters on the market I would only use a pure 100% product.


----------



## 1605

FBarnes said:


> It's an opinion, and a statement. This whole thread is a bunch of opinions because the OP didn't ask a question. For people who believe dogs are carnivores, peanut butter IS empty calories because they don't need them. Most have sugar. Some have some pretty bad oils. ALot have salt added. And peanuts themselves - dogs don't need peanuts for nutrition. They can cause allergies. There are alot of reasons not to feed peanut butter, and no one should be criticized for saying so.





DaViking said:


> Don't needing them doesn't compute with empty, at least not for me. Not needing something have never moved anything forward. For canids there are pretty much nothing that is "empty calories" like we would use the term for humans. Canids are fantastic at distributing, making deposits and making withdrawals of energy if given the chance. The problem comes when all poochy sees is the backyard and is given a short walk when the owners can find time and energy. That being said, of all the peanut butters on the market I would only use a pure 100% product.


What DaViking said is pretty much my opinion. And as for "dogs don't need peanuts for nutrition. They can cause allergies"... ANYTHING can be an allergen. To point to one particular "popular" human allergen & say that it also applies to dogs is illogical.

There is always talk here about a particular protein source or ingredient "causing allergies". At best this is alarmist; at worst, bad science. With the exception of withholding things that are known to be toxic to your pet (like chocolate) no dog is automatically "allergic to" or "intolerant" of a particular item. For example, Zio loves citrus fruit and has no problems with any variety, but Cheeney gets the runs. So guess who gets some mandarin when I am eating one? 

FWIW,


----------



## stella&sam

Articles like this actually annoy me. Peanut butter (we like all-natural peanut butter) is high in protein and fat - which is good for most active dogs (not all, but most). The 'mold' this person doesn't even take the time to explain is aflatoxin. It can develop in lots of different foods and it happens when raw ingredients sit around in huge piles waiting to be processed. This doesn't happen with the big peanut butter companies - they have whole the process down. 
No one should sit down with a tub of PB and eat the whole thing, but in moderation PB is a great treats for us and our dogs.


----------



## FBarnes

I didn't say it WOULD cause allergies. I said it CAN cause allergies. If someone says they don't feed peanut butter any more they are totally entitled to that opinion, and to saying so here without being criticized. 

Personally, I feed my dogs peanut butter now and then because it's fun to watch. But yes, I do consider them empty calories. They don't add anything to their diet.


----------



## ceramand

I use almond butter.


----------



## CaptainandSam

*Really confused now*

I never knew about the possibility of a tablespoon of peanut butter for dogs being bad. And here I've been placing their pills in spoonfuls of it once a day. Captain already has allergies and I've been using pill pockets for the Benadryl however pill pockets are expensive. Perhaps I better resort back to the rolls of soft dog food for that purpose. My poor old mixed breed who was rescued as a pup is my bionic dog (survived gastric torsion and now suffering from arthritis and ongoing seasonal allergies) and the BM has never had a problem with anything (he is a purebred).


----------



## Celt

Nothing in life is 100% without some possiblity of something negative occurring. I have fed peanut butter, in various forms, for a variety of reasons. It is very useful in disguising medicines and can keep a dog's attention for a bit. Reading this doesn't change my mind but it is something that must be thought on by an owner and decided for themselves.


----------



## Liz

On the scale of bad things to feed your dogs I don't think peanut butter (all natural)is up there. That said, if I had a sensitive dog they would not get extras just to be on the safe side but I have used peanut butter while grooming, nail grinding and such. I also would not feed tons of peanut butter. We use chicken or turkey hearts a pill pockets and they are way better.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

CaptainandSam said:


> I never knew about the possibility of a tablespoon of peanut butter for dogs being bad. And here I've been placing their pills in spoonfuls of it once a day. Captain already has allergies and I've been using pill pockets for the Benadryl however pill pockets are expensive. Perhaps I better resort back to the rolls of soft dog food for that purpose. My poor old mixed breed who was rescued as a pup is my bionic dog (survived gastric torsion and now suffering from arthritis and ongoing seasonal allergies) and the BM has never had a problem with anything (he is a purebred).


Just being used for hiding pills it probably isn't a problem as long as long as the dog isn't allergic, but I wouldn't include it as a big part 
of the diet. I personally prefer hiding pills in something like a raw meatball. But if peanut butter works for you, and your dog isn't allergic then I think its okay.


----------



## FBarnes

CaptainandSam said:


> I never knew about the possibility of a tablespoon of peanut butter for dogs being bad. And here I've been placing their pills in spoonfuls of it once a day. Captain already has allergies and I've been using pill pockets for the Benadryl however pill pockets are expensive. Perhaps I better resort back to the rolls of soft dog food for that purpose. My poor old mixed breed who was rescued as a pup is my bionic dog (survived gastric torsion and now suffering from arthritis and ongoing seasonal allergies) and the BM has never had a problem with anything (he is a purebred).


I feed my dogs pills in coconut oil or just take a chunk of raw meat and cut a hole in it with a knife. I used to put their pills in a weenie or a piece of cheese but I don't do that any more.


----------



## magicre

owners who want to keep their dogs nice and lean for the health of the animal recognize the concept of valuable nutritional real estate.

for me, fwiw, I want to feed my dogs that which gives them the biggest bang for the buck.

in my estimation, peanut butter is not high on the list. 

actually, it's not on the list at all.

just sayin'.


----------

